

Why Groupon Uses FreeBSD [video] - tambourine_man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQx_dJIG-sg

======
someagain
I feel exceptionally bad even saying this, but the presenter for this video
would have been best served implementing the code and avoiding the camera
altogether. I cringed the whole time -- it was like watching Joseph Nash
discuss .. anything on youtube.

Stop forcing your elites into a role. Stop forcing your anyones into an
anything that they aren't. "collaboration" is the mantra, but let them work.
Please.

~~~
michaelwww
I think it's probably just you. I feel no cringe at all or see why anyone
would.

What really bugs me is the terrible sound in a lot of these videos. The
microphone needs to be near the speaker, not at the back of the room where it
picks up crowd noise. Wireless mics for cellphones are around $100. If I were
a speaker I would invest in one so my talk had a chance of being
understandable.

